# OCD: What if I told you..



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

that your fears and symptoms could vanish easier than you thought without a magic pill, without a cost, without smoking or taking anything weird, would you believe me?

Would you believe me if I said that tight throat, choking sensation or the lump that you've had checked a thousand times can be gone easily?

Well I'm tellin you just that.

I think I've been easily obsessed by things in my life...from simple interests to things I find scary, that my mind wouldn't let go.

Once I had bad heartburn which resulted in a choking sensation which I found so damn scary that my mind (and therefore my body) wouldn't let it go...

I carried acid-neutralizing pills with me..scared the acid would make my throat swell so much I'd choke, and strong mints, just to "open" it, despite nothing being physically wrong for 3 years...only mentally...well a few days it was physical, cause of reflux.

Anyway..'nuff bullshit, let's tell you all how I got rid of it! =D

Often, when I was stressed, the lump would get very bad, and I'd actually start gagging..after doing that too many times and surviving, I started telling myself "I've had that lump so long, I've felt like I was gonna choke so long, I've gagged so many times, and I've survived them all. What are the chances of me actually CHOKING tomorrow?

Logically, I knew it wasn't dangerous and was all bullshit, but emotionally..a different story.

But I stopped fearing it so much after giving it a logical explanation, and soon after; I didn't fear it anymore.

I'd have days without feeling it, then weeks and months.

By stopping the fight, trying not to feel it, not to fear it, I let go.."Fuck it, it won't happen today either", soon I stopped checking in to see if the lump was there, if my throat felt tight, days later it was forgotten, till I suddenly realized "My lump's gone! WHOA!"

I suggest ya'll let go. Pray, give your problems to God and let him handle it, or, if you're atheist or whatever, simply "let go".

It's as easy as that. Your obsessions and compulsions will be gone if you simply "let go".

If it's hard to let go, loose yourself in a hobby till you lose track of time and all other thoughts, then feel how you didn't have any symptoms or fears while you were that focused, that proves it's all in your head.

I'm the kind of person who don't believe OCD is a disorder of its own, rather rooted in anxiety (Yeah, I think of a few "Disorders" that way), so don't treat it like anything else.

So, a way to cure it; easy peasy, but to live with it you gotta be like a fuckin magician, and even then it's hard!


----------



## shininguri (Feb 11, 2013)

I come back here every couple of years to see if ppl are struggling with this as i once was. And I just wanted to say your post is spot on.


----------

